

Linux 2.6.35 is out - spahl
http://lwn.net/Articles/398371/

======
rbanffy
Some improvements are pretty major, IMHO. The distribution of traffic load
between CPUs, KDB integration and the improvements done to perf are my
favorites for this release.

And, as a BtrFS user, I am always looking forward to improvements. After
accidentally deleting 70+gigs of stuff out of an ext4 partition, I became very
fond of snapshots and I can't imagine how I ever lived before that.

~~~
pmjordan
Have you had any problems with BtrFS? I'm going to transition my workstation
to the just-released OpenSUSE 11.3 in a week or so, and planning to do a fresh
install rather than upgrade, so I'm wondering whether to go with ext4 or
BtrFS. (my 11.2 install originally was 11.1 and has accumulated a lot of
cruft)

~~~
rbanffy
I boot off ext4 and have my home on a BtrFS partition. My kernel is 2.6.32-24
and can't remove snapshots. I am waiting for the next Ubuntu release so I can
properly remove them.

The machine is configured to take a snapshot of my home folder on boot, but I
am staring to regret snapshotting the downloads folder. I will change the
setup accordingly in the future. I would like to mimic the way OpenSolaris
does it, but didn't have the time to dig into the docs. Or a live OSOL box.

I haven't had any real problem beyond the annoyance of being unable to remove
snapshots (have to rm-rf their guts and move them to a "delete-me later"
folder), but, as always, YMMV.

~~~
pmjordan
Thanks for the tips; OpenSUSE 11.3 runs on 2.6.34, which as far as I can tell
has the snapshot deletion built in, but I'd better test it before I rely on
it.

Re booting: I've already got a boot partition as my root is a logical volume
on top of a RAID5 array anyway (thinking about changing this though - probably
better to buy 2 new much bigger HDDs and RAID1 them instead).

------
CitizenKane
A list of major changes can be found here
<http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_35>

------
jacquesm
Has POHMELFS reached production quality yet ?

I heard a lot about it when it was first included but not much since.

~~~
corbet
It looks pretty much abandoned at this point; there's been no patches there
since May, and nothing other than cross-tree cleanups for much longer than
that.

~~~
jacquesm
What a pity. I spent two full weeks trying to get it to work when it was first
announced, but I never could.

